# Bug or limitation?



## Coderedpl (Nov 21, 2011)

First: I'm not sure if this is the proper section to post this so feel free to move it if necessary.

I'm on the latest market version tapatalk but I also have the taptalk 2 beta 4 running.

In Market Tapatalk:
When I go to the Galaxy Nexus Development section, I do not see any subsection for AOKP or TeamGummy.

In Taptalk2 Beta 4 
When I go to the Galaxy Nexus Development section, I DO SEE both AOKP and TeamGummy but when clicking on either they want to open up in a regular browser instead of within tapatalk.

I'm assuming this is because when viewed under the Development section they are just links to the section and the limitation of tapatalk being that it doesn't re-direct?

Just thought i would point it out if nobody else has


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Logging out and back in worked for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

